# Vintage Ever Ready Flashlight



## Tone90 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi, has anyone seen one of these flashlights before? I believe it is for an eye test called the Worth 4 dot test!


----------



## Norm (Mar 12, 2015)

I'd say your 100% correct looking at this image search. 
Norm


----------

